# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  La presa de Río Grande en Ecuador se inaugurará el 24 de noviembre

## Jonasino

> En el programa Habla Manabí el Secretario del Agua, Carlos Bernal, confirmó que el martes 24 del presente mes, con la presencia del Presidente de la República, Rafael Correa Delgado, se inaugurará la presa de Río Grande del Proyecto Multipropósito Chone.
> 
> Esta obra esperada por más de 30 años por los manabitas y en especial por los chonenses, ya está lista en todos sus componentes y sólo se espera la presencia de autoridades, invitados especiales y ciudadanía en general, para que el Gobierno de la Revolución Ciudadana entregue esta su promesa cumplida.
> 
> Será un día histórico para Manabí, todos debemos celebrar por todo lo alto este acontecimiento que nos enaltece como Gobierno Nacional, esto demuestra que somos serios y respondemos con obras a las necesidades del pueblo, en este caso con Chone, ciudad que por más de 30 años ha venido sufriendo 15 y hasta 20 inundaciones en cada invierno expresó Carlos Bernal.
> 
> Pedro Zambrano, beneficiario de esta obra, señaló: Hace un año vivía en una casita de caña con mi familia en el sitio Platanales, y hoy es soy dueño de una casa de hormigón en Ciudad Jardín, por lo que espero que llegue el presidente Correa, para darle una abrazo y agradecerle por cambiar nuestra vida.


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ecuador...-inaugurara-24

----------

